# Am i going through emotional confusion in recovery? Opinions please



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi

Today 90% of all my dp/dr symtpoms have gone, and have slowly been going away as the weeks went by.
But I have a question about the end of recovery.

I once read that when you get to the point in recovery that you want, you may be confused by the emotions you havent experianced in so long. What does that mean? Confused in what way and what does that feel like?
Im not sure if I am experiancing this or not.
I have noticed that it seems if all of what I knew as me is returning, and slowly starting to feel certain emotions, but its hard to explain. Like when I laugh or am having a good time, it feels wrong, like im not supposed to be doing these things, almost as if its not normal. I still have slight hyperawareness slightly and only every now and then, im fully aware of my sense of self and almost completely connected to my surrondings and others.

Im not scared or obsessive about this anymore, I dont have bad negative thoughts like its never going to stop...ect. Just seeking the final answeres and truths.
Am I at the point were I really just need to retrain my thoughts back to normal instead of being negative cause of this experiance? And any answere about the emotional confusion.

Any recovered experiance would be a great help in my understanding of these things. If asking me any questions about my feeling or symptoms would help provide you with a clearer answere to my question would help, please ask away.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

dude, laughing feels wrong... Fuck, I can totally relate. Just keep laughing is all I can say


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> dude, laughing feels wrong... Fuck, I can totally relate. Just keep laughing is all I can say


Well yea lol I dont intend to stop laughing, how long have u had dp/dr, and whats it like for u dude?


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

ravenexcore said:


> Well yea lol I dont intend to stop laughing, how long have u had dp/dr, and whats it like for u dude?


almost 8 months now. Its gotten a hell of a lot better. Like it does not consume my day anymore. Its more like this annoying itch that keep on coming back throught out the day. Vision is messed, and I dont have that general excitement about my life so much anymore. But its gotten way better over this month. Insomnia is gone. Worry and general anxiety is gone. Brain fog, is almost completely gone. Social anxiety is still there but low. Emotional response to life is still low, but much better.

FInding new things to do helps alot. Go to Meetup.com and find groups in your area to hang out with. It really helped me learn new things and make new friends


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> almost 8 months now. Its gotten a hell of a lot better. Like it does not consume my day anymore. Its more like this annoying itch that keep on coming back throught out the day. Vision is messed, and I dont have that general excitement about my life so much anymore. But its gotten way better over this month. Insomnia is gone. Worry and general anxiety is gone. Brain fog, is almost completely gone. Social anxiety is still there but low. Emotional response to life is still low, but much better.
> 
> FInding new things to do helps alot. Go to Meetup.com and find groups in your area to hang out with. It really helped me learn new things and make new friends


I might just do that. Yea most of all mine are gone too, but its hard to keep calm and patient about it still being here lol.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

ravenexcore said:


> I might just do that. Yea most of all mine are gone too, but its hard to keep calm and patient about it still being here lol.


I feel ya, but yeah def check out meet up. its an amazing site.


----------



## hara7755 (Nov 20, 2013)

ravenexcore said:


> Hi
> 
> Today 90% of all my dp/dr symtpoms have gone, and have slowly been going away as the weeks went by.
> But I have a question about the end of recovery.
> ...


I think I might be in the same boat here. Been feeling maybe 80%-90% real for a couple of weeks and having some real feelings after years of varying degrees of numbness. Feeling really confused and depressed even, I think because of being able to see clearly the underlying issues I've been ignoring. Also not very happy with the way my life has turned out atm. But at the same time feeling really optimistic about changing my course and really starting to live!


----------



## Loveisthekey (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not sure if I am as far as you, but I also start to feel at peace with this state. I don't anymore have these deep existential thoughts and I no longer watch myself as much. I try to go by the flow, laugh, talk, smile even though it all feels kind of strange. There's still something between me and reality, but I feel that it is out there and sometimes I even have flashes with quiet thoughts that I would call clear and real. I now feel the way DP works to protect me. It's like I'm not that anxious when among people or in public, I'm not that self-counscious. Anyhow we will get through this, it's just a matter of time and we should use this as any other experience. And this is an experience we can learn quite a lot from. In my case I now know that I really have to stop watching myself all the time and trying to be perfect or doing things 100% right. It is what caused my anxiety and stress that lead to DP and I have to deal with it in order to live a DP-free life. And don't forget to pray. Pray for yourself and for others that are at the begining of this though journey.


----------

